

Why Even Entrepreneurs Should Turn Off Their Email During Family Time - timjahn
http://entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/no-email-during-family-time

======
danielhollands
Good article. I've been working away from my family the last 6 months and only
see them on weekends so have learnt how to prioritise them and the attention
they receive from me when I'm with them. It's always an easy trap to fall back
into when your mind is always racing with an idea or the work you need to
complete but what's the point if you don't have loved ones to share your life
with.

~~~
timjahn
"but what's the point if you don't have loved ones to share your life with."

Exactly! Puts everything in perspective.

